# Cattery near Tallaght/Firhouse,DSPCA E15 a day



## dodo (3 Jul 2011)

Rang DSCPA as we need cat mineded for 2 weeks,they looking for E15 a day I thought very steep,anyone know of better rates around thanks


----------



## Complainer (3 Jul 2011)

Neighbour's kids? We arrange for neighbours to drop in morning and evening to feed and check them, and give them a few quid when we get back.


----------



## addob (4 Jul 2011)

Hi Dodo,

We use a cattery that might be a bit further out than you're looking just past Blessington on the N81 called Cattery Cottage.

We both - as well as the cat - love the place and Martina that runs it. They charge €12 per day and this includes food.

Although you might consider it a bit expensive we find it worth every penny as we don't have to worry at all about our little critter and know he's being well cared for.

Additional information can be found on www.catterycottage.com


----------



## frash (4 Jul 2011)

[broken link removed]

Friends run this place - based in Kildare so not near Tallaght / Firhouse but might be on the way to wherever you're going for the 2 weeks.


----------



## Leaky1 (4 Jul 2011)

€15 sounds a bit steep for the DSPCA Boarding, but like the Cattery Cottage that Addob mentioned it includes food. We have used them twice so far - once for 2 weeks and anothe for a long weekend - and we were very happy with them. He was well cared for and came back happy and well-groomed. Overall, I would say the price was worth it (for us).

I was a worrier and it was reassuring to know they have a vet clinic on site if our kitty did get sick in our abscence.


----------



## milliejones (4 Jul 2011)

I think the boarding prices per night are madness and I don't have neighbours that would be interested or reliable. I scouted around Tallaght recently, but in the end had to go as far as Crumlin - Pat's Kennels 605 Clonnard Rd (I haven't their phone no to hand) - they were 10 euro for a cat and 12 for a dog per night (they supplied the food too). 

My pets were fine after the experience (in another kennel years ago, they came back traumatised). Pat also let me look around a week beforehand.

PS: Tried the new dspca clinic recently - but was very much put off by the 'hard sell' attitude.


----------



## flossie (4 Jul 2011)

What about a petsitter service? I had a leaflet put through my door for somebody offering dog walking, feeding etc. in your home. They are fully insured, Garda checked etc. I haven't used them personally, but i will in future.

Website is www.petsittersireland.ie


----------



## addob (5 Jul 2011)

Hi Flossie,

I had a look at the site, it's looks as thought if I want them to come and feed the pet twice a day it would cost me around €30.00, is this right?

addob


----------



## flossie (5 Jul 2011)

addob, yes it appears to be - apologies, i hadn't really looked at the prices. It does work out expensive!


----------

